# Im going to rehome Teddy



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

:crying:

I bought a big dog crate and have tried to bond them properly today.... it was a complete failure. They were ok to start with but then Joey started as usual, not just furr pulling really going for Teddy who was doing absolutely nothing to provike him. Eventually Joey started going for Tinkerbell and Dreamer too and just getting more wound up i cannot risk my trio falling out, i ahve done this before and im not one to give up easily but i cannot risk my three and its not fair on Teddy.

He is desperate for another bunny to cuddle up too, he adores Tinkerbell and they get on great, but i think three unrelated bucks and a doe is just not going to work.

Please please dont tell me i need to give it more time or to think more about it, for the last few months i have thought of nothing else. I love Teddy to bits, im trying to type through the tears right now, but i have to do whats best for him and my trio. I cannot afford another bun to go with Teddy and I have to stick to what i said in the beginning.

He will only go to a 5* home and will stay here until we find it. Im so stressed and poorly at the mo, this has just broken my heart.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor teddy, I would love to see him with a girl friend


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh no, i am so sorry hun :frown:

We all know you have done everything you can but sometimes it just doesnt work out

I know he will go to a lovely new home with a girlfriend. You are doing the right thing for him x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ive just spoke to Steve well i sobbed down the phone to him, he's away but back later tonight, the animals are my responsibilty he doesnt get involved normally but he wants to talk to me about it when he gets in. I think he's just worried about me, he told me not to foster Teddy so im sure i'll get the 'i told you so' he knew id get attached and want to keep him.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I am sure he wont say i told you so hun x

I would love to help but i have my hands full now


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Ohhh hun I wish I could help...but I think you're too far away from me and I'm not sure he would get on with Rags as she can be stroppy  I hope you get it sorted out quickly as I know how heartbreaking it is. Hugs to you.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I know how you feel hun... currently rehoming Chester, devistated doesn't come close  Need to find Rosie a lovely boy though as she needs another bunny...


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I'm in no hurry to rehome him, when the right home comes up i will let him go because i want him to be happy. I feel sick just thinking about it but i know its the best for him.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh i am so sorry Crofty :frown: :frown: i can only imagine how you feel hun. You have done all you can for Teddy and more! A lot more than your ''billy average'' would've done. xxx

If i lived closer i would have offered but i live very far away :frown:

Hugs xxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

You gave it your best Crofty, and I know you will make sure he goes to a great home 

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Tink why don't you take Teddy to go with Rosie or see if you can arrange a play date to see how they would get on? We could all see how he gets on then and Crofty can get lots of pictures and know he's in a great home. 

Just an idea but may be worth thinking about.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Can you not house him separately but near to the others so he still has company, but can't/wont fight as they can't get to each other?

If you can't afford a seperate hutch, try freecycle. I see them quite frequently on our local one 

You clearly love him, so if you house him separately you can still love him!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am so sorry Crofty. I will be miss his photos and updates here - as I am sure you know - I have a wee soft spot for Teddy. I hope you get a good home for him - someone who will love him as much as you do. x
Jacqui


----------



## Tsuyama (Feb 12, 2010)

Ah what a shame I hope you manage to figure this all out Crofty


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Can you not house him separately but near to the others so he still has company, but can't/wont fight as they can't get to each other?
> 
> If you can't afford a seperate hutch, try freecycle. I see them quite frequently on our local one
> 
> You clearly love him, so if you house him separately you can still love him!


He's already next to them, he's just still not happy on his own, he'd love a bunny to snuggle up too  i cant be selfish.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Im going to take Joey and Teddy for a car ride today and give it one last shot, seeing as Joey is the problem.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Good luck. Sending loads of bonding vibes.

I can only imagine how painful it is to have to rehome a bun you love but admire you loads that you can put his needs before your own. 

Seeing George (my indoor bun) snuggled up with his wife Gemma - I can understand why you would want Teddy to have his own partner. I just stand and watch them for ages and my heart melts.

I so hope the car journey works. George and Gemma were a nightmare to bond - George ended up at the vet with scabs on his back - but it suddenly all just fell into place and now they adore each other.

Come on Joey - Teddy is a lovely snugglebun. You will make your Mummy very happy if you accept him.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> Im going to take Joey and Teddy for a car ride today and guve it one last shot, seeing as Joey is the problem.


Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw crofty I'm really sorry to hear this and it must be heartbreaking. You have given Teddy such a great home though and brought him back to being fit and healthy. You know whats best for your buns and I totally understand that you'd want him to have a girlfreind and be happier.

Let us know how you get on with trying him and joey again. If you do come to rehome Teddy you shall have to make one of the conditions of taking him on that his new parents join this forum and put up lots of pics of him so we still see him!


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

crofty said:


> Im going to take Joey and Teddy for a car ride today and guve it one last shot, seeing as Joey is the problem.


Good luck, don't forget the squirters to deter any fighting


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Zippstar said:


> Good luck, don't forget the squirters to deter any fighting


Oh by the time i gave up yesturday joey was soaked!  I have popped another thread up with pics of the bonding, i need all the vibes i can get


----------



## Weim<3 (May 17, 2010)

This must be heart breaking.
I had troubles say goodbye to my two boys before (the lads from my first ever litter) and they were only going to live nextdoor!! :scared:

Good luck and fingers crossed this time works!! xx


----------

